# Craigs List Handyman Bashing



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Well quoted, Jesse. Thanks for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> I'll gladly pay you $20 *plus* benefits if you can do all you say you can....those are employee wages. A Skilled Handyman should be charging $60-$100 per hour depending on your nitch market.


And he would getting a raise! 

I think that's the moron test of am I charging enough? 

If you would make more money at the same rate but as an employee I think that pretty much tells you you're too stupid to be your own boss. :laughing:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I think a lot of them just don't know any better *and are afraid of rejection by the potential client*. I used to be that way before finding the forums......no more though! 

We just have to educate them to the true costs of running a "legal" business. When I saw what the franchises were charging it "justified in my own mind" raising our rates whereas before I was terrified to do so for the fear of loosing all my clients. 

Well I did loose many the "so called" loyal clients that just raved about our customer service and quality of work. Obviously they loved our prices more because they dropped us like a hot potato when we raised rates to were they needed to be........... *BUT* they were replaced by even better clients who valued those things and were willing to pay a little extra for that added service and security.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/sks/1228190337.html

I recently put a nice looking ad on Craigs list to drive hits to my website. Our $35 consultation fee will get rid of any tire kickers.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Good for you Jesse!
Handymen get a lot of sh*t from other trades for being general repair men and not specialists. That doesn't make sense.
I did a kitchen a couple of months ago for another GC and he had neglected to schedule for a stove hood venting to be installed. I told him I would do it to save time and keep the job going. It took me 3 hours and was a neatly done install, all to spec. I know a few HVAC guys that would have banged it out in an acceptable but sloppy way and charged my buddy 7 or 8 hundred bucks. 
My point is that a lot of jobs require more in people skills and site skills than mechanical skills. 
Over the years I have heard electricians and plumbers say only they should change a switch or faucet because they were highly skilled in these areas, only to find out these same guys cut through a main beam or floor joist to run their work, and then find out they framed a deck on their home because they weren't going to pay a carpenter his unreasonable fees when anyone could do this work. Well, if that's your attitude then what makes running a circuit for a bath or installing a drain such a sacred event?

Its not the trade, its the man and the completed project that deserves respect.:thumbsup:


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> How much do you make after taxes, insurance, vehicle insurance, licensing, and fuel?
> 
> Dont forget that you need a wage good enough to buy food, rent, utilities, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


RobertCDF

I was doing all my listed skills for a company that payed me $11 per hour as a Project Manager, Why make $11 when I can make $20 per hour and my days usually run to about 10 hours... How many people can say they make $200 a day working hourly for some jerk who wants you to have a truck, your own tools, be skilled enough to work alone, doesn't pay mileage and wants you to pick up materials in your personal truck too.

S C R E W T H A T ! !


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

*CONTRACTORS should not Knock HANDYMEN... Hire the good ones!*

Jesse Kirchhoff,

That HANDYMAN article is "ASSUMING" that _most _Handymen are going to poke along to make more money, I'm not one of those guys. but I WILL NOT rush a job because I want to do it once and do it right. 7 out of 10 of my customers have mentioned previous handymen and their poor quality work.

I'll give you this... Most of the "HANDYMEN" I've seen have very little knowlege in what they are doing. They do have just enough knowlege to fool the average customer who knows no better and will use improper materials and use the excuse "_*Well, thats what the customer brought me so thats what I used*_!"

I've had a customer buy MASTIC (I will only use it on walls) to put down a restroom floor, I made her take it back and get me THIN-SET because the floor was concrete. furthermore I made her get me WHITE thin-set because of the light colored tiles.

I tell my customers not to be afraid to question anything... It's your house and the HANDYMAN is working for you, You have to live with the results of their work. You'll never hear me say... "I can't see it from my house!" because I won't do a job unless I'm doing it the right way the first time!

I know I'm low on the price scale at $20 per hour but I'm just starting out working for myself and by myself. I was out of work for almost 3 months and decided to list my skills and a few pics of my work on CL and have been busy ever since.

Once I get enough leads going with my flyers craigslist and word of mouth, then I'll raise my rates to accomodate my business. I do have a minimum of $60 so, nothing I do is ever less than $60. Thats what I make for the service call... And the $60 doesn't mean I'm gonna hang out for 3 hours fixing everything. (Thats what penny pinchers expect.)

CRAIGSLIST has done a lot more for me than OBAMA has!

*PS to Mike Finley:* Don't call me stupid because I don't charge much, tell me what i need to know or do to get going in the right direction.

MZ-HANDYMAN (The Last Handyman!)


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> RobertCDF
> 
> I was doing all my listed skills for a company that payed me $11 per hour as a Project Manager, Why make $11 when I can make $20 per hour and my days usually run to about 10 hours... How many people can say they make $200 a day working hourly for some jerk who wants you to have a truck, your own tools, be skilled enough to work alone, doesn't pay mileage and wants you to pick up materials in your personal truck too.
> 
> S C R E W T H A T ! !


 I love your logo!!
HANDYMAN....THE NEW GENERAL CONTRACTOR!


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> Jesse Kirchhoff,
> 
> That HANDYMAN article is "ASSUMING" that _most _Handymen are going to poke along to make more money, I'm not one of those guys. but I WILL NOT rush a job because I want to do it once and do it right. 7 out of 10 of my customers have mentioned previous handymen and their poor quality work.
> 
> ...


as said above I have traveled that low-ball path myself and that is why I am offering you my advice - so that you can avoid many of my past mistakes. It is our duty to help others along the way to better themselves and that in turn will better the entire industry.

If you haven't done so already - do a search for Handyman and start from the beginning. None of us started out where we are today and all of us have evolved into something better than we were because of the advice of others who took the time to offer their advice and ideas. 

I would highly recommend doing a Google search for the late *"Sonny Lykos" *and print off everything that man has ever written and put it into a 3 ring binder. 

We are just paying forward buddy. If your mind is open to a different way of doing things then it will change your life.... if it's not then best of luck to you anyway.


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

*Don't call me stupid...you weren't born knowing what you know!*



Mike Finley said:


> I think that pretty much tells you you're too stupid to be your own boss. :laughing:


Thats your opinion, I never said I was perfect and I'm just starting out. I guess I'll learn from my mistakes. Instead of calling me STUPID, make a helpful suggestion. You aren't so perfect yourself.

I looked over your work on your website and I'm keeping my comments brief...

When I tile a shower or tub enclosure, I measure and start from the middle of the back wall working my way out and up so all my tile is uniform, in my corners. My tilework looks like the tile was folded onto the adjoining wall and I mitre all corners and edges unless a butt joint is requested. I don't just start in a random corner and let the tiles dictate where they fall. like this soap dish's corner. The lines don't match up from one wall to the other... :no:

http://www.rockymountainbathrooms.com/images/unrein7.jpg

Just curious, Do you do the work yourself or do you just pay someone else to do it? I thought so! Smiley faces don't make it OK to call people names.

MZ-HANDYMAN
Don't kick me I bite back


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> When I tile a shower or tub enclosure, I measure and start from the middle of the back wall working my way out and up so all my tile is uniform, in my corners. My tilework looks like the tile was folded onto the adjoining wall and I mitre all corners and edges unless a butt joint is requested. I don't just start in a random corner and let the tiles dictate where they fall. like this soap dish's corner.:no:


Maybe we gave you the benefit of doubt and you really are only worth $20.00 an hour. :sad:

When you get done smoking crack and learn to talk about something you actually know about let us know.

PS that's the only thing you can find wrong?

Come on now - keep looking, here is the entire hack job..

Travertine Double Headed Shower


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Maybe we gave you the benefit of doubt and you really are only worth $20.00 an hour. :sad:
> 
> When you get done smoking crack and learn to talk about something you actually know about let us know.
> 
> ...


Thats just the last picture I looked at... ALL your work looks like it's done that way . There were a few that looked like you actually found the center, but maybe they just fell that way by accident.

LOOK AT MY CORNERS...









Personally, If I had someone put tile in a corner like that I would have made him pull it off and retile the whole thing. Maybe if you paid your tile guy $20 per hour he'd have more pride in his work.

I've made a so-called tile man rip out tile that was 1/4" off center of the fawcet on a full kitchen backsplash.

I'm ending this PI$$ING MATCH HERE!

MZ-HANDYMAN
If it's not right it's not good!


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone hang ceiling tile before? Picture quality not so good, scanned.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> Thats just the last picture I looked at... ALL your work looks like it's done that way . There were a few that looked like you actually found the center, but maybe they just fell that way by accident.
> 
> Personally, If I had someone put tile in a corner like that I would have made him pull it off and retile the whole thing. Maybe if you paid your tile guy $20 per hour he'd have more pride in his work.
> 
> ...


God Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are some fine ass corners!!!!!!! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

You're right, we suck. 

I'll begin sending back the millions of dollars in fees we have earned immediately. :thumbsup:

Can we hire you as our quality control guy? We will pay you $21.00 an hour. That should tripple your take home pay.

Whadda you say? Bury the hatchet? We could learn a lot from your tile guy for the queer eye abilities. :thumbsup:


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> Anyone hang ceiling tile before? Picture quality not so good, scanned.


Yeah Ceiling tiles are fun, especially when they are tiny 4x4 tiles. I use polymer thin-set with small 2'x2' sections of plywood and rip a 2x4 into 1 1/4" strips to stand underneath holding up the sections of plywood. Sometimes simply using duct tape does the trick in a pinch. With tape I work my way out from the center of the shower ceiling. Make sure the tile is dry though. before it sets make sure the tiles are lined up nice n pretty.

I don't want to have to make you pull it all off and start over! ha ha

If you have Q's, there are a lot of good folks here to help!

MZ-TILEMAN
MZ-CARPENTER
[email protected]$$#0L3


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I am glad I dont live in Texas


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm glad you don't live in TEXAS too.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

*MZ HANDYMAN SERVICES

**Commercial - Residential
SERVICES LISTED BELOW*

*I do it right the first time!
No Job Is Too Small!*

It's easy.... PAY AS WE GO...Pay me by the day!
If something happens and you need to hold off. You owe me no cash.
----------------------------------OR-----------------------------------
If something happens and I can't come back I owe you no work.

MY PRICES ARE LISTED BELOW SO YOU ALREADY HAVE AN IDEA OF WHAT YOUR COSTS WILL BE.

Service Area: SAN ANTONIO & SURROUNDING AREA (See travel fees)

Business Description: PRIVATELY OWNED, I WORK FOR MYSELF. I WORK ALONE. I'LL USE MY TOOLS OR YOURS.
If your job requires specialty equipment, CUSTOMER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR HAVING or RENTING IT. (LOG SPLITTER WOOD CHIPPER, CONCRETE MIXER, COMMERCIAL FLOOR SANDER, PRESSURE WASHER...etc)

$20.00 PER HOUR OR DETERMINED BY THE JOB.
$60 MINIMUM ON HANDYMAN REPAIRS.
$25 DAILY TRAVEL FEE OUTSIDE 1604 (3 -10 MILES) $1 Per Mile after 10 Miles
$10 MATERIAL SERVICE FEE or 10% over $100 (IF I PICK UP/PURCHASE MATERIALS)
Material Pick up is *"ON THE CLOCK!"* - *PLEASE, *-NO LARGE LOADS!-*
$750.00 weekly Rate based on a 40 Hr week. This fee will save you $50.
Payment is $375.00 to start, $375.00 on start of 3rd day.* *
Checks accepted... CASH Preferred.*


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I am really glad I dont live in Texas


----------

